# Armacao de Pera



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I have heard people mentioning a lagoon nearby where they have wild camped. Can anyone give directions on how to get there please?


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Grouch, I think that the Lagoon mentioned will be the one next to the waste ground behind the football pitch. We used to wildcamp there but recently (up until march 2008) it seems to have become untidier (it was never very tidy) and the police have been known to move campers on from there. also campers were ALWAYS moved from the front of the hotels at the other end of the town.
I expect that we will still look in to see what the situation is when we pass during Feb/March 2009.

Colin


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Grouch, One more 'wild Site' which may have been mentioned as having a lagoon in that area is between Armacao and Gale. Its difficult to give directions but if you exit Armacao past the first campsite and continue towards the N125 there is a right turn near the other campsite (where a new road and possibly a bridge has been built in the past year)
this skirts Pera. continue along there towards Gale and there is a track (not the one with gates) which leads to the beach near to Armacao. Partway along that track is a farmyard (disused) if you go through there another very rough/sandy track goes to a carpark at the end with steps up towards the beach. On the left of that is another 'Lake' which is between there and Gale.
That beach may be named Praia Grand East. 
I think its quite a safe place to stop because of difficult access. (or at least it was in 2003 when I was there) 
Happy travels
Colin


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. Might well suss in out with the motorbike before deciding to stop.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Grouch, I think thats definately the best bet.
Good luck.
Colin


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. Might well suss in out with the motorbike before deciding to stop.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like the place we wild camped for 5 nights in February, the directions given above look pretty accurate although we found it from the other side ( coming from Albuferia)
I,m pretty sure it was signposted Praia Grande - if you pass Quinta da Saudade on the left hand side coming from Amaco you have passed the turning, but the sharp turn mentioned had been turned into a roundabout
The lagoon is a bird sanctuary - when we were there last year flamingoes and spoonbills were in residence.
Two cautions - local shepherd brought his flock through the parking area every morning - there is loads of jasmine around the parking area, smells fabulous but plays havoc with the hay fever.
Also the ground can be quite soft after heavy rain, if the weather is wet walk across the area before you park. Parking facing the lagoon was popular but one German got stuck, as there were several vans there we managed to push him out!
Very jealous as it is a beautiful spot

Marion


----------

